# Crappie



## wadendah2o (Jan 12, 2008)

I have conquored almost every game fish except for Crappie. I am looking to start fishing for crappie so can anyone provide me with any pointers and hotspots? Thank you.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

well ur not too far from me in Oak harbor but check out some marinas in your area from november till spring use very small jigs (1/64) with waxies or minnos and ice poles also some area reservoirs have edecent crappie fishing


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I fish for crappie mostly when they spawn because there easy to catch and if you catch one you end up catching many. Hoover is a really good lake for crappie. I fished a crappie tourny last year at Hoover and got 4th place with 32 pounds of crappie in a 6 hour time span.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

when does the crappie spawn start? I am also from nw ohio and would like to put some crappie in the pan as soon as possible, but i cannot ice fish


----------

